# Scent control tip



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Have tried all the tricks to get rid of scent, even the cover scents, still would have deer look for the racoon or skunk in the tree, and have does snort in the woods behind me, one day I decide I was not going to be skeeter food, I coverd up with deep woods off, had deer all around me, they were calm and was able to take a nice buck, since I have sprayed down with deep woods off before every hunt, even when there are no skeeters, saves alot of time, and have not had a deer scent me in years, other hunters think that I am lucky, I tell them what I use but they just walk off laughing, scratching at thier skeeter bites.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I would laugh at you too but, I took a leak on the tree directly in front of me at about 20' in the air last year. It made all kind of racket hitting the dry leaves on the ground. Probably splattered everywhere. Still had 2 does and one buck walk right past me within 30 minutes after I drained my blatter. Moral of my story is, nobody believes me either. :dance:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dead Wait said:


> I would laugh at you too but, I took a leak on the tree directly in front of me at about 20' in the air last year. It made all kind of racket hitting the dry leaves on the ground. Probably splattered everywhere. Still had 2 does and one buck walk right past me within 30 minutes after I drained my blatter. Moral of my story is, nobody believes me either. :dance:


People urine in a real or mock scrape will get a positive reaction from deer and I'm not speaking of running them off ether. I have several pics of deer using a scrape with my urine in it...WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> I have several pics of deer using a scrape with my urine in it...WW


That's because you're the big buck in your woods.....

I shower before heading to the stand and yes I use bug spray as they will see you swatting at skeeters from any direction, but only wind you if they are in your scent path. Hunting stands where the wind is in your favor is the biggest ticket in scent control in my opinion.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody tried the homemade vanilla cover scent?? I heard good things, but, have never tried it. May just have to mix me up a batch.

Also, if you guys have mosquitoes real bad, TXDRAKE turned me on to a cool product recently. Cutter Advanced Sport Repellent. It is DEET free, scent free, no sticky feeling, and won't damage your equipment. I have not put it to a real test yet, but, he says he has used it in the marsh with great success. It can be hard to find, but, Saturday Home Depot had cases of it. You might give it a shot.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually I'm not the Big Buck in the woods, but would agree on being the Ultimate Predator, yrs back a study was done in North American Whitetail, was no sig diff in what kind of urine was used in a mock or real scrape. A few times I have turned, faced the tree relieved myself and saw deer after. Barry Wensel got me to putting down some urine where you want to take the shot, my pref is Coyote, I have shot several deer n hogs with their nose in the sent post. I too have used Vanilla extract for cover with both pos and neg results, once is enough for me NOT to use it where I hunt. I guess IF you were to put some out at feeder >regular they would get used to it although they could search you out as a food source with the end result NOT being good. Little to no scent is always best, I have a cpl of stands set up for diff wind direction, I am a firm believer in the use of scents both for cover and pulling deer, I guess it comes from yrs of sucessfull trapping as both scents, cover and lure are used....WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've used both cover and attractant scents over the years also, not say they don't work. I believe in attractants more than covers as the attractant (doe in heat or coyote pee) tends to take the deer's attention away from you. I tried the vanilla thing a couple of times and was not happy by any reactions I got. They hadn't smelled it before, and didn't like it or didn't trust it enough to stick around.


----------

